# Finished: Higgins Regal Deluxe Colorflow refurb



## jpromo (Aug 4, 2012)

Well it's been a long time coming but my Colorflow is finally on the road. It's not the most dramatic transformation as mostly everything was in pretty good cosmetic shape to start but now it's been fully rebuilt, fresh grease, everything adjusted correctly, cleaned, polished, and a tank!

How I brought it home from Memory Lane earlier this year:






Tank from Bicyclebones:





How it looks as of this morning:


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks sweet! And also, nice GW, pretty clean for a MI vehicle! Personally I have a 64 J300, early version of the J-10.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you! I'd love to pick up a real nice Wagoneer but they can be pricey. I had an AMC Eagle as a daily driver for a few years too :o

Also, I saw either a J300 or Gladiator from early-mid 60s the other day. Don't see too many but they stand out when you do!


----------

